# Remove or change IMEI in order to use a phone SIM for data?



## 338lm (May 14, 2012)

I've read that on the Galaxy Tab, the IMEI can be removed from the phone by deleting a folder in the root directory in order to use a phone SIM to get data to work. I'd like to try the same thing on the G-Slate, but the folder that is referred to does not exist on the G-Slate. I found a plain text file named "IMEI" in /proc/nvdata/ but it cannot be deleted.

Any ideas?


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Why cant u delete it? Mount the dir as r/w and deete it and reboot... I looked into this with stock HC and played with that same file but dont even recall results. I have not done it with CM9 yet at all so if you are running our Alpha build report what it does, and if that file even exists in 4.0+... CR


----------



## 338lm (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I am currently not running the CM9 Alpha, but I'll try it and report back. I'm using v10p currently. I'm using ES File Manager with superuser R/W on the root directory, and it told me that it was unable to remove the file. I was, however, able to open and edit the file. I changed the IMEI in this file to "000000000000000" and it saved the change successfully. When I go to Settings > About Tablet > Status, the IMEI still shows as the same old IMEI number, not the 0's.

I'm not even 100% sure that changing or deleting the IMEI will get me data with a phone SIM card, but it's the only lead I was able to find.


----------



## duglas (Jun 13, 2012)

This is what I am looking to do also.. I followed the directions I used for the Samsung Tab but the folder is missing to delete..

ANyone have any ideas?


----------



## DarkStar (Jun 21, 2012)

Using Root Explorer will allow you to delete the file you are trying to delete. But it doesn't change a thing. Stock 3.1 used my phones sim card just fine but once I went to CM9 it doesn't work.

Don't know what gives but I'm going to try to downgrade now.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

DarkStar said:


> Using Root Explorer will allow you to delete the file you are trying to delete. But it doesn't change a thing. Stock 3.1 used my phones sim card just fine but once I went to CM9 it doesn't work.
> 
> Don't know what gives but I'm going to try to downgrade now.


Can you please report this on the cm9 thread once you confirm? Also, post any logcats between hc and ics. Thanks

Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


----------



## DarkStar (Jun 21, 2012)

Report what? I have confirmed it, on CM9 deleting it does nothing. You click hold, delete. I even restarted to make sure changes were taken into effect. Tab still didn't take to my Phones Sim. So I said Screw CM9 and flashed the Custom 3.1 Rom and it works flawless.


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

DarkStar said:


> Report what? I have confirmed it, on CM9 deleting it does nothing. You click hold, delete. I even restarted to make sure changes were taken into effect. Tab still didn't take to my Phones Sim. So I said Screw CM9 and flashed the Custom 3.1 Rom and it works flawless.


By report, he meant take 2 seconds, go over to the CM9 dev thread, and say "phone sim not working in CM9" done... Is that hard? That's how these bugs get fixed... people report them... We don't see every single bug ourselves, that's why we put out a public test alpha so these things can get fixed. But you don't seem to understand how any of this works, and from other posts I have read from you, you aren't the sharpest tool in the shed. I am glad you pleased with the "custom" rom. LG built it... That rom is no more than the stock update, MY bootloader, MY kernel, and some .apk's added in. You could have just flashed my kernel and downloaded the apps from the market and had the exact same setup. Just a thought... -CR


----------

